# Best of Jackie Chan



## keithunited (Jun 15, 2015)

In my spare time i did a short video showing my favourite Jackie Chan films, who doesn't love Jackie Chan? What's your favourite? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4JhRut-fBM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 15, 2015)

Rumble in the Bronx and Drunken Master are not just great Chan movies, they are great movies.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm sort of ashamed to admit it but Around the World in 80 days is the first movie I think of when I hear Jackie Chan haha I really liked that movie. 

But Jackie Chan is pretty legit

EDIT: Also LOVE Shanghai Noon


----------



## keithunited (Jun 15, 2015)

MoshJosh said:


> I'm sort of ashamed to admit it but Around the World in 80 days is the first movie I think of when I hear Jackie Chan haha I really liked that movie.
> 
> But Jackie Chan is pretty legit
> 
> EDIT: Also LOVE Shanghai Noon




Like me haha, think it may because I watched it when I was a kid and it just stuck.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 15, 2015)

Young master is my favourite Jackie film and probably my favourite fight movie ever it's well balanced with a decent story and the humour isn't too cheesy plus all the fights are great but the last one with Whang in-sik is solid gold and imo the best thing he's ever done.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 16, 2015)

Sadly, I treat everything after Who Am I with extreme caution. 

I find only a selected handful of Jackie Chan movies after that, that I thoroughly enjoyed: Shaolin, Forbidden Kingdom, New Police Story, etc. The Myth was ok, and aside what I mentioned, some of his Hong Kong/Mainland China output were tolerable, but Rush Hour and Gorgeous were the straws that broke the camel's back for me. 

For my favorites, I grew up on Chan's golden years: 

*Spiritual Kung Fu*

The first Chan film I saw in its entirety that I enjoyed. It was the first of his mediocre Lo Wei years that showed promise in Chan's creative control. 

*Drunken Master / Snake In Eagle's Shadow*

During the latter years of his Lo Wei contract, Chan was getting more creative and worked on Yuen Woo-ping's 2 debut films. These 2 movies show just the right improvement that all the Lo Wei predecessors needed. I list them as one, as both have the exact same premise, cast, crew and story. Though Drunken Master was the better of the two. 

*Fearless Hyena*

Chan's last Lo Wei flick, and arguably his best. With his final contract, Chan was given freedom and made his debut on the director seat. Using the Snake-Eagle/Drunken Master template and more of what eventually became his signature humor, it's still quite enjoyable. Note: AVOID Fearless Hyena 2. 

*The Young Master*

Chan's first movie as a free man. It's shaky on a parts plotwise, but it's all about the action scenes like Yuen Biao fighting with a wooden bench, and the extremely painful and dragged out final battle. It hurts just watching it. It's sequel Dragon Lord (known in the Guiness World Records for most takes in a single scene) is also just as fun, also with a painful final battle. 

*Project A*

Arguably Chan's finest hour. An original concept/premise and an amazing all star cast (Sammo Hung/Yuen Biao), great fight scenes, great stunts (bicycle chase, clock tower), great story, great everything really. My favorite of all Chan's films, next to Police Story. Part 2, while not as memorable, it also awesome. 
*
Wheels On Meals*

Among my favorite of Chan's films directed by Sammo Hung: it was a nice change of pace set in Spain and some amazing battles in the finale. Seriously check out Chan's fight with Benny Urquidez, think Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris but funnier. 

*Heart Of The Dragon*

A bit of an awkward viewing oddity this one. Sammo Hung plays a mentally challenged adult and Jackie is his caretaker. It's drama mixed with HK martial arts so it's really weird to watch. Thankfully, all the fight scenes are amazing, arguably the best of Sammo Hung's directions. 

*Police Story*

The other big one/my other favorite. Chan's response to The Protector: another attempt to break Chan into the Western market. Like Project A, this film is legendary full of memorable scenes. So good that Sly Stallone ripped off the intro for Tango And Cash. And the shopping mall scene is still one of the most amazing (and extremely painful) fight scenes ever filmed. 







Like Project A, the sequel falls short by a tiny thread, but still amazing nonetheless. Part 3, Super Cop is good, but everything after that is shaky. 

*Armor Of God*

Famous for almost killing Chan. It's a bit flawed in parts, but it's an enjoyable romp. I actually quite enjoyed it's sequel Operation Condor more despite being less liked overall. Still part of his essential viewing. 

*City Hunter*

Ok, this one's more of a personal guilty pleasure. Chan apparently disowns this film, but I can't help but enjoy this anime adaptation of the same name. And watching Chan dressed as Street Fighter characters was good in a silly way. Plus it has Joey Wong from the original Chinese Ghost Story films, which was a plus for me. 

*Drunken Master 2*

The best of Chan's 90s output, and personally the last great Chan film IMHO. Despite the decade long space from the prequel, Chan still manages to play a young and rude Wong Fei Hung, complete with an original storyline. The fights are as furious as Chan's best. Fun fact, original Mortal Kombat motion capture actor Ho Sang Pak (Liu Kang) plays one of the villains. His fight scenes were specially filmed to suit his style as he wasn't as fluid as to what Chan and his stunt team were used to. 



There are a few others worth mentioning like Miracles (another original plot and sophisticated by Chan's directional standards - also happens to be his favorite film to work on), all the Lucky Stars movies (not much of Chan but his scenes are show stealers, like that freeway scene in Winners and Sinners), Thunderbolt (not completely amazing, but damn worth for the 2 fight scenes alone), The Twins Effect 2 (again another guilty pleasure ) among a few others. But those are my essential viewing when it comes to Jackie Chan.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Jun 23, 2015)

My favorite JC fight scenes:
*Drunken Master 2* - I thought the film was a masterpiece from start to finish. Pick any fight scene. None of them will disappoint.
*Wheels On Meals* - Ending fight with Benny "The Jet".*
Who Am I* - Ending fight with the two main guards.
*Rumble In The Bronx* - Fight with the gang where he uses pretty much every possible prop in existence
*Gorgeous* - Didn't like the movie so much, but both fight scenes with Brad Allen were entertaining.

There's a lot more, but I can't remember all of them. I really enjoyed most of his stuff between 1980 and 2000. The highlights for me were in the mid-nineties.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 26, 2015)

I find the earlier stuff cool, the following are hit and miss. The latest stuff is crap, with all the bad acting which is not funny anymore but makes you cringe.


----------

